# girl gave me her #!



## Imparable (Sep 14, 2009)

This girl i've been seeing at my work for some time who's just, GORGEOUS, finally gave me a # i can reach her at outside of work. Of course, i'm nervous as all heck about calling her, but hey it's a triumph. I'm pretty good at hiding my insecurity (usually by playing the role of the slightly mean, unafraid to throw a jab here n there type... which was what i kinda think got her interest in me), so i played it cool by acting all normal n routine-like when i wrote her number.. of course it wasn't completely dishonest as racing in my mind was the fear of the next step, CALLING her. In fact this was already on wednesday but it's just now donning on me "whoa, i got this girl's number!". I wanna post the full story on this as i still have many questions on whether or not she's really into me, etc. But man am i glad i achieved this, as this girl stands out to me from miles away, she's not just some good-looking chick, this one has a special appeal to ME for some reason. I'm still working on the courage to call part...


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

That's awesome! I think it probably means she's into you.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Don't wait too long... I gave my number to a guy two weeks ago and he hasn't called (yet acted very interested) so I have already written him off... by day three it stings like - 'he is so not into you' -- and then you start to let go and accept that you were stupid to ever give them the number. Trust me - we don't give out our numbers if we don't want the guy to call - and we definitely wouldn't give out our number if we weren't interested. Call Her.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

and....:boogie ... congrats.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Yay! You should call her


----------



## Imparable (Sep 14, 2009)

caflme said:


> Don't wait too long... I gave my number to a guy two weeks ago and he hasn't called (yet acted very interested) so I have already written him off... by day three it stings like - 'he is so not into you' -- and then you start to let go and accept that you were stupid to ever give them the number. Trust me - we don't give out our numbers if we don't want the guy to call - and we definitely wouldn't give out our number if we weren't interested. Call Her.


Working on that. But hey you got the same disorder i got so you know how it is. I pick up the phone and it's an increase in heart rate, breathing becomes more difficult, self-consciousness goes up 100%, i'm afraid i'll end up sounding like one of the mentally retarded types she works with (hence my first jab at her, "oh finally found a workplace you fit into huh?"). I've briefly mentioned the s.a.d. thing to her but i got the same disinterest i get from everyone i reveal it to. Day three huh? Wow so i've already got her stinging a lil bit. Nice guy i am, huh? Boy i hate having s.a.d., anyone else would just... call.


----------



## Imparable (Sep 14, 2009)

And... thanks!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I said that was me... not her.... I was trying to be encouraging... not making you feel bad - sorry.

If this guy were to call me and all he said was, 'Hi,' I would be ecstatic. I wouldn't care what else he said - he would have called. 

Yes, you are right - having SA sucks... it is why I haven't been back in this guys restaurant since I gave him my number - but I am going back in there tomorrow so that he knows I haven't given up and that he still has the chance.

You description of how you feel picking up the phone --- I could have written that about how I felt when I handed him the note with my number - I was so freaked out all I could do what turn around and leave - FAST. Once I was gone I was like, 'YES, I did it.' It felt good - like I had overcome something and taken a chance. 

The 'disinterest' you received about mentioning s.a.d. may have been from her not knowing how to respond or what to say - not true disinterest. 

Stinging could be a good thing I guess - it will make it all the more intense when you do call her. Like playing hard to get, making her wonder... I guess. You will be o.k. - just try to work up the nerve to call - start with, 'Hi'... worst case --- 'hey, can I call you back someone's at the door' works great.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That's great, good luck!


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

Sweet! That sounds awesome. If you need a good way to call her, do what I do. I HATE the phone so calling anyone for anything is always a struggle. But to make sure you do it, make a plan to call at sometime in the near future (tomorrow at 3), and when that time comes, pick up the phone, and DO NOT put it down until you made the call. Seriously, it sucks, but it works.


----------



## Imparable (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks! I tried calling her twice last night actually and got no answer, and as usual left no voice mail. Of course, my s.a.-ridden mind keeps worrying that maybe since it's been this long she's no longer interested in talking to me (i did already call her shortly after she gave me the # to make sure it's the right one, so she HAS my # on her phone). But this is NOT the kind've mentality i want to seep through in conversation. But i will probably put your plan to use and again try calling her later today, my fear is it might be too soon since just last night but i hope that's just my irrational s.a. talking as well.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

That rocks... that you called... even if you got no answer. I don't think it is too soon - JMHO. Keep trying. Way to go... I'm so excited for you.


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

Imparable said:


> This girl i've been seeing at my work for some time who's just, GORGEOUS, finally gave me a # i can reach her at outside of work.


I think to be fair you should pass her number around for the rest of us lonely guys?!!
:clap


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

LoL:spit:haha


----------



## Imparable (Sep 14, 2009)

caflme said:


> That rocks... that you called... even if you got no answer. I don't think it is too soon - JMHO. Keep trying. Way to go... I'm so excited for you.


Thanks, i'll keep this post updated.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Kool - I'm rootin' for you... and saying a prayer too.


----------



## Imparable (Sep 14, 2009)

odicepaul said:


> I think to be fair you should pass her number around for the rest of us lonely guys?!!
> :clap


Yeah i'll tell her you're one of her patients, heh. jk


----------



## Imparable (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok so i just called. Started with "'hello?' 'hey.' 'hello?' 'uh, hello'" n then we talked about a meeting i told her i was studying for like a couple minutes before her phone hung up. I instantly gotta call back from her telling me the reception's not so great in her office n asked me if she could call me back later, i wanted to say "yeah i was about to say how dare you hang up on me, what's wrong with you?" but didn't get a chance. We talked about 30 seconds longer about the meeting (she kept asking ?'s) n then asked me again if she could call back later as she was leaving the office soon, again i said sure. The question is *will she call back?* As of now i'm a lil self-conscious about the tone of voice i used, thinking like it sounded like i was busy even though i called her, etc. But we'll see what happens. I'm trying to take it more lightly, so i don't come across as too tense not to mention be able to handle it better if things don't work out.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow... you are doing great, it might not feel like it but you are... try to trust yourself - she'll call.


----------



## Zirnitra (Sep 19, 2009)

Good job, the only numbers I have of girls are those I know through my parents friends, and they are ugly.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

Sweet! Get any response?


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

dude, how excited ^_^
I'm Rick James - Enjoy yourselves!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Did she call?


----------



## Crunchie (Sep 21, 2009)

good job! happy for you.
did she call you back?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Good work, good luck! More exciting than a soap opera


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I know huh - he called her... how awesome is that. She is a lucky girl.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Good job Imparable!


----------



## giggles (Apr 30, 2009)

thats fantastic!!


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## Imparable (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok sorry it took me so long to reply. Nope she never called back that day. I shoulda kept my nerves about it but i didn't. Weird things happened. I called her back that same day later that night. No answer. Then immediately she called back, but as soon as i answered she hung up. I tried calling her back n it went straight to voice mail, meaning the phone is off, right? Well any how she then suddenly calls me early the next day, and she apologizes and tells me she was worn out from work, etc. (which i guess is believable as she did kinda sound that way) and then we spend a good 6-7 minutes discussing mostly Bible topics, before i had to let her go as i was making an important visit on someone. I told her i'd call her back, her response was something like "well you take care alright" etc. Again i said i'd call her back and no specific response to that. I tried calling her a few hours later. No answer. At that point i said you know what, forget it. That was on tuesday and just to see if i was being irrational or unfair i waited to see if she came in on wednesday, which is when i usually see her in person, and no she never came in. Then let's see, i tried calling her yesterday so i could try to invite her to a convention coming up in 2 weeks, again no answer. At this point, i dunno what's going on. I'm trying not to dwell too much on the sad possibilities, such as... _i may never see her again._ It's all one MAJOR bummer. I was hoping i could take this thread all the way to announcing an engagement, but i guess that's not gonna happen. Yeah there's plenty of fish in the sea, but she was definitely the catch of a lifetime... but of course somehow someway.. i screwed it up. Thanks to all of you who showed interest in this and especially to you who supported me and rooted for me all the way, i'm just sorry it didn't turn out better.


----------



## Imparable (Sep 14, 2009)

Well another wednesday came n went and she didn't come by. Nope, i'll never see her again. :sigh


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Ok, it sounds like she was having connection problems with her phone. Going straight to voice mail does not mean that the phone is off. It can mean someone is not getting signal, it can mean she is on the phone or that she can't answer the phone because she is driving or in a bad place to talk. Can you text her? Oh, I just saw that two Wednesdays have passed. I would maybe text her and ask her if she wants to go to the convention - some people really hate and don't do phones well and cell phones are really temperamental between having/not having signal, being able to answer/not answer depending on circumstances, and batteries dying and stuff. 

Ok, maybe I am being too pushy.... I just was really excited about this for you.

I'm still hoping it works out. If not with her, with someone who is maybe even more awesome. I mean SHE gave you HER number --- she has to have been interested.


----------



## thecraftyveteran (Jul 13, 2009)

make me proud imparable!!!


----------



## Imparable (Sep 14, 2009)

caflme said:


> Ok, it sounds like she was having connection problems with her phone. Going straight to voice mail does not mean that the phone is off. It can mean someone is not getting signal, it can mean she is on the phone or that she can't answer the phone because she is driving or in a bad place to talk. Can you text her? Oh, I just saw that two Wednesdays have passed. I would maybe text her and ask her if she wants to go to the convention - some people really hate and don't do phones well and cell phones are really temperamental between having/not having signal, being able to answer/not answer depending on circumstances, and batteries dying and stuff.
> 
> Ok, maybe I am being too pushy.... I just was really excited about this for you.
> 
> I'm still hoping it works out. If not with her, with someone who is maybe even more awesome. I mean SHE gave you HER number --- she has to have been interested.


Well another wednesday, another no-show. Yes that texting idea is great, but i'm afraid that the reality is she truly has lost interest in me. The reason i fear that is because she's that SUPER beautiful type. In area where the majority of the population are women, most of them good-looking at that, she definitely takes the cake. So i'm sure she's had enough guys in her life putting her on a pedestal and bowing down to her. My theory is that the reason she got interested in me is by proving myself otherwise, what with my teasing and busting on her n so forth. But alas, somehow, someway the truth got out, and now i'm just another weak insecure type, and i'm afraid texting her might cement that in stone. I dunno what to do, girls like her are one in a million, and i'm tired of being seen with girls i look outta place with. Let's just hope somewhere down the road she appears again, and we can try this out once more, but this time with a happier ending.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm sorry - really - but you are right, maybe she will show up and ya'll can try again. Just remember that although your thoughts could be true there are hundreds of other things that could explain it... truly.

If you see her again - keep an open mind... maybe she was just more practice for when the next girl comes along. 

My thoughts are with ya - I really hope she shows back up in your life if it is what you want - but if she is flaky or insincere then you deserve better than that no matter how good she looks. You deserve to be treated with honesty and respect and you deserve something consistent and real. But really hot would be nice - I get that.


----------



## Imparable (Sep 14, 2009)

You make me sound superficial lol. I thought we DID have a lot in common, we'd been talking n such over a year. But now i dunno, i'm left kinda confused.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I did not mean to make you sound superficial - and did not realize ya'll had been talking and such that long... now her actions make no sense at all. I can understand your confusion. I still hope she comes back in with some real good reason for not calling or coming to see you. I am still rooting for you.


----------

